# Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA.



## TheBoyRacer (Jul 25, 2002)

Car has now been retired....thanks for the 411

_Modified by TheBoyRacer at 7:37 AM 8-13-2008_


_Modified by TheBoyRacer at 7:38 AM 8-13-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (TheBoyRacer)*

Can mixture be adjusted to make it pass???
If not then: 
Change oil and filter, clean oil will decrease emissions slightly.
Drive car to get good and hot....then make sure smog check station can check you right away, not let car set and cool off some. If you're in the low end of normal operating temp emissions will be a bit higher.
Get some of that "pass" gas treatment! Welcome to CA...the most unfriendly state to "classic" cars you'll ever find!


----------



## tyke_one (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (spitpilot)*

theres this can you hook up to your vacume line called cleans, it runs through your entire system and desolves everything. try it. i picked mine up at chrysler dealer.


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (TheBoyRacer)*

I don't see anything in your signature that screams smog failure. My '82 Convertible passes with ease.
More info;
What parameters did it fail - CO, NoX?
Fresh ignition tune-up?
Age of O2 sensor - fresh O2 sensor makes a major improvement in mixture control.
Set cam timing to zero.
Set ignition timing to spec.
fat biker


----------



## GTIUPVR6 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (TheBoyRacer)*

A little acetone in the gas tank works wonders for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....no joke!


----------



## Jake Grafton (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (TheBoyRacer)*

This is what I did,,, (use at your own risk) go to a auto parts store and buy some fuel-dryer or it might be fuel additive for storage,,, either way it will have alcohol as a main ingredient,,, shouldn’t be more then $5,,,,, anyways, make sure your gas tank is down to at least 1/8 tank,,, pour this crap in,,, drive around for 1-3 min,,, go take the test,,, then immediately after go get gas,,, preferably have a 5gl jug with you,,,,, this **** burns hot and you might notice your engine temps up a little,,, but it also burns clean so it will lower your emissions score.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Please help! Need tips to pass emissions in CA. (TheBoyRacer)*

x2 on what your failing on.
I'm assuming that, like me, you have to go to a 'Test Only' center and they plop you on the smog dyno. Yippee. I have issues with my set up (c-flow/ABA hybrid at 10.3:1 w/o knock sensor) and have to go to a state of 'smog tune' to squeak past. I need to know where your problems are to give specific advice, though.
There are the obvious things stated before with regard to a fresh tune up and Oxy sensor. How fresh is your cat? Vacuum leaks are hell, too.


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

You can also:
get a K&N air cleaner;
clean your mass air flow sensor, they have a specific spray cleaner for it;
clean your throttle body butterflies;
change fuel filter;
make sure the bolts attaching catalytic converter to the exhaust flange are properly tightened;
clean your oil and gas caps, if rubber cap seals are hard or damaged, replace them


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

Wait till you get 1/4 full tank of gas, add 1gal of Lacquer Thinner and 1quart of Methyl Hydrate.
That will not only clean it all but let you pass the test.


----------



## muddymud (Apr 15, 2015)

*had nox issue*

My NOX was slightly above the allowed limit... ran race fuel (101 octane) as its colder burning. then she squeaked by. Hope that helps.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Zombie thread


----------

